# '59 White Corvette



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've had this one a while but it looked so bad I was embarrassed to show it. The frame was highly oxidized so I tore it apart today and tried my best to save the original paint. Had it been any other color I would have repainted this bike before selling it but as many of you know '59 was the only year for the white Corvette. This one is a three speed and except for the seat, grips, and pedals I believe everything is original. The front fork as well as the original chainguard were repainted by the previous owner and black darts were added to the fork instead of the correct red ones. The light in the pics is the wrong one--I found the corrrect Hi/Lo after I took the pics. The other Vette in the pics is pretty rare too--1 of 92 copper '94 Vette coupes. v/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 11, 2011)

sweet vette,and the car is nice too.i have your bikes girlfriend.a 60 white fairlady in white.pretty rare also.i'm currently working on getting a white vette.yours makes 5 or 6 known to exist.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I knew there weren't too many and the only one I ever saw on Ebay I, believe, went for close to 2grand! I notice the pics of the boys bike you sent has a front hand brake but no rear? Is this a single or multi speed bike? Also I see a lot of Corvettes without the headlights. The literature I saw for '59 says they were equipped with the hi/lo? v/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 11, 2011)

the vette is a manual 2 speed.pretty sure you're right on the headlight.as far as getting 2 grand,it's not the right time.i had my white fairlady and the white vette listed about a week ago and bidding was real slow.i think spring would be a better selling environment.at least around here.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Even if the time was right I don't think my bike would bring that money due to condition. I'm thinking about throwing it on Ebay with a 500 start and see what happens. v/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Sep 11, 2011)

where are you located?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Actually I grew up in God's country--Fort Branch IN but now reside just outside of Augusta, GA. v/r Shawn







vincev said:


> where are you located?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2011)

condition is always an issue on bikes,but i think sometimes rarity can diminish that issue.i sold a pretty rough,all original 63 stingray for top dollar just because it was rare.i also paid good money for a phantom in rough shape,but all there and totally restorable.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree. When there are only a handful known you can't be real picky if thats what you really want. Luckily I have a pantry full of ramien so I don't have to sell and can wait for the right opportunity! v/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2011)

i'm paying good money for mine,but condition is a solid 8 or better.the rear wheel has some issues,but overall a real nice bike.it's amazing how good the white paint can clean up.i think the decals are the most important thing to have in good shape.good luck in the future if you decide to sell it,brian.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 13, 2011)

For some reason, whatever white Schwinn used in the late 50s-mid 60s really deteriorates compared to any of the other colors!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Sep 14, 2011)

*White vette*



Adamtinkerer said:


> For some reason, whatever white Schwinn used in the late 50s-mid 60s really deteriorates compared to any of the other colors!




I agree, even the white Cotten Picker Krates did not seam to hold up very well.

Here is a shot of my white 59 vette original paint and screens/decals  Jeff


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree I also have a Cotton Picker and the white looks crappy compared to similar age Schwinns I have in the same relative condition. v/r Shawn







Pedalsnostalgia said:


> I agree, even the white Cotten Picker Krates did not seam to hold up very well.
> 
> Here is a shot of my white 59 vette original paint and screens/decals  Jeff


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 9, 2011)

well,i'm officially a member of the white vette club.currently disassembled from shipping.i'll post some pics when i get it together.slow going due to limited space right now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats! From what I can tell this will be a fairly exclusive club. As a note of interest while looking through the literature I notice the Corvette was also offered in a 24" version. Anyone ever seen a 24" white Corvette? Now that would be rare! v/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 9, 2011)

*White Corvette*

Here's one I got from a scrapper in Detroit in the fall of 2010.

I saw a pair Corvette/FairLady on eBay last spring and they didn't meet the reserve.  Topped out somewhere around $800.

Rare?  Sure I guess but as with any bike, to get top dollar you have to find the guy that really wants one.


----------



## mruiz (Nov 9, 2011)

I got a 24 inch Corvette, in blue. I do have a pic,  it has a 2 speed kick back. Mitch


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 9, 2011)

hzqw2l said:


> Rare?  Sure I guess but as with any bike, to get top dollar you have to find the guy that really wants one.




Most times, something is rare because it did not sell well when first offerred.  In other words it was not well liked, popular or desireable.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 13, 2011)

i know when i was a kid,i couldn't and wouldn't own a white bicycle.it wouldn't stay white for long.add an unpopular color to a color that didn't last,and you have rarity.i only know of 6 white vettes now.one is just a frameset.
now that i said that,they'll pop up everywhere 
here's a pic of mine all cleaned up and put together along with my next cleaning project.a white 60 fairlady.these bikes are all original,untouched examples that have been sitting most their lives.i picked up the fairlady locally and it had been in a garage since 1964.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 13, 2011)

Man, that's sweeeet.


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 21, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but figured I'd add to it.
Picked this up in a package deal a few weeks ago.
Just ot around to doing anything with it, including researching it.
Wow! I knew I had never seen a white Schwinn middleweight, but had no idea this one was so rare.
I'm going t oclean it up, put new tubes in the tires, lube all the beaings, replace the cables, as necessary, and find a correct rack and headlight for it and ride it.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 22, 2015)

Way cool.looks in good shape.I have a registry of sorts on the other forum,but haven't added your bike.I was thinking of starting it here.I might have a decent front rack laying around,but have to check again as I sold some parts at a swap meet the other day.send a PM if interested and I'll look as soon as possible.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 22, 2015)

One of the few Schwinn's on my wish list; the white Corvette!


----------



## cyberpaull (Sep 23, 2015)

May I suggest you please remove the rear rack on the white vette. I don't mean to tell you what to do. I just like to see the bikes how they were offered by Schwinn. No offense please.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 23, 2015)

That particular white Vette was sold a long time ago.
Here is another one owned by a member and for sale as far as I know.


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 23, 2015)

"Most times, something is rare because it did not sell well when first offerred. In other words it was not well liked, popular or desireable."
Just like hot pink Hot Wheels from the 60's... No boys wanted them back then, but now they're generally the most valuable. I've got a couple in my collection.
(Pink Hot Wheels, that is)


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 23, 2015)

indiana dave said:


> Just like hot pink Hot Wheels from the 60's... No boys wanted them back then, but now they're generally the most valuable. I've got a couple in my collection.



--------------------------------------


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 23, 2015)

Hot wheels


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 23, 2015)

indiana dave said:


> Hot wheels



Just checkin.don't want too many white vettes popping up


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 5, 2015)

Just added another bride for my white vette.I have a 3 speed white Fairlady for sale to match someone's Vette.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2015)

My my my. That Fair Lady is a beauty queen! The white paint is so virgin looking with no patina, and that is rare for white.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 5, 2015)

Brian, your gonna have to break it to your boy....but im fairly certain shes been seeing other men...


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 5, 2015)

That white slut! No wonder she was so cheap


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 6, 2015)

I shoulda known...when I picked her up her front axle bolts were loose and her rack was jiggling all over the place...


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 6, 2015)

Just stay away from her seat.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 6, 2015)

Too late....ill admit....i took her for a ride already....second gear was a blast....but once she warmed up tolerances started to loosen up a little bit..


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 28, 2015)

Can someone take a close-up pic of the front rack and headlight on their Vette?
I've got some in my parts bin and want to see if any are correct for this bike.
Thanks


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 29, 2015)

My bike is buried right now,but Andrew(pantmaker) might be able to help you out.he probably has the stuff laying around.the light will be a CEV Italy light and the rack has the flat aluminum rails on it.


----------



## steve doan (Nov 29, 2015)

Sam Pfaff in Wisconsin HS AN ORIGINAL unsresatored white corvette.  Steve Doan


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## island schwinn (Nov 29, 2015)

steve doan said:


> Sam Pfaff in Wisconsin HS AN ORIGINAL unsresatored white corvette.  Steve Doan



I'd like to hear from him and see pics please.


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 30, 2015)

Making slow progress on mine.
Replaced the front tube, cleaned up the rim and tire, and have used rubbing compound on the frame and fork.
Looking much better.
Still in a dilemma  as to whether to touch up the paint. It's really bad on the top of the top tube, and on the seat stays above the rear brake.
Before




Now


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd leave it as-is. At least you know it's real!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree with Mike.man,the stories that bike could tell.


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 30, 2015)

I guess I'll post my old corvette. Although I don't have it anymore, it's still a beautiful bike to remember.. All original including paint


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 30, 2015)

kstarkusa said:


> I guess I'll post my old corvette. Although I don't have it anymore, it's still a beautiful bike to remember.. All original including paintView attachment 254584



Do you know where the bike is now?or what state it was sold to?


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 30, 2015)

I forgot his name and were he lives but he mainly collect near mint middleweight schwinn a. He has two or three white corvettes including the white fair lady


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2015)

kstarkusa said:


> I forgot his name and were he lives but he mainly collect near mint middleweight schwinn a. He has two or three white corvettes including the white fair lady




Was his name Jeff and he lived up in Washington state? It might be possible your Corvette is now owned by I.S.


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 30, 2015)

It is Jeff  he has an amazing collections


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2015)

kstarkusa said:


> It is Jeff  he has an amazing collections




What a small world. I wonder if yours is the one he kept. Jeff's pictures of his Corvette are post on this forum.


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 30, 2015)

That white corvette in the pic was uncleaned. Beautiful untouch, yea I bet he kept mine lol. This blue 1962 corvette 5 speed was another one I wanted Jeff to have but i decide to keep it for awhile lol


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2015)

kstarkusa said:


> That white corvette in the pic was uncleaned. Beautiful untouch, yea I bet he kept mine lol. This blue 1962 corvette 5 speed was another one I wanted Jeff to have but i decide to keep it for awhile lol View attachment 254621




Nice! I don't think I remember seeing your ID on the 5 speed registry. Can you post your Corvette in this thread with your SN so I can register it? 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38742-Are-There-Any-Corvette-5-Speed-Owners-Here   List is in POST #9


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 30, 2015)

Sadly I only kept it for a short amount of time. The bike is actually listed on eBay by the new owner. You can ask the new owner the ID


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 1, 2015)

Pretty sure mine is one and the same.i notice the gold is faded from the top bar decals.and I own the white Fairlady mentioned,although it's going to a new home in SoCal this weekend to be replaced with a much nicer one.
Jeffs collection is the nicest you will see.I've been up to his place several times.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 18, 2015)

My white lady.the mate for my Vette.


----------



## W2J (Dec 20, 2015)

that's the nicest white fairlady I've ever seen.nice score.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 20, 2015)

W2J said:


> that's the nicest white fairlady I've ever seen.nice score.





Mine is Green with envy.


----------



## indiana dave (May 10, 2016)

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana dave (May 10, 2016)

Got mine ridable finally... I know. Incorrect front rack and headlight. Also added the chrome rear rack. Hey. I like to personalise my bikes. Still hunting a correct headlight and front rack. Still have some scrubbing to get it whiter.

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 10, 2016)

Looking real good.correct stuff pops up from time to time.


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 27, 2017)

I am selling my white Corvette if anyone here is interested...
Especially interested in local sale, as I'd hate to try and pack this heavy thing up to ship.
Looking for $700, but will entertain offers if you show up with cash in hand.
It has been cleaned up some more, and has new tires, tubes, cables, and brake pads, and has been torn apart and regreased.
Very good rideable bike.


----------



## indiana dave (Oct 16, 2018)

Just put mine up for sale...
It's also in the classifieds here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113312667580


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2018)

indiana dave said:


> Just put mine up for sale...
> It's also in the classifieds here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113312667580




You might want to correct the new tire size in your listing. 

GLWS!


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 16, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree. When there are only a handful known you can't be real picky if thats what you really want. Luckily I have a pantry full of ramien so I don't have to sell and can wait for the right opportunity! v/r Shawn



I have plenty of children that I rent out for medical experiments so I am building a great bike  collection and helping you guys earn money.


----------



## indiana dave (Oct 18, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> You might want to correct the new tire size in your listing.
> 
> GLWS!



Doh! Thanks for the heads up.
It was a few years ago, and I went with the slightly bigger size.


----------



## indiana dave (Oct 22, 2018)

Sold the bike


----------

